# How much of a snob are you from 1-10?



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Rate yourself on the snobbery scale.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@firedell - The poll is incorrect. Any chance this thread could be deleted. Thankyou.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

:suspicion:

Do you know what happens when someone values humility to seek association with those regarded as intellectually superior ? 

Yes, that _someone_ becomes a snob.

Humility isn't a way of being wise or smart, but an eventual way of surviving when one's talents are envied and subject to grudges, just as much as a way to mimic the envied ones out of snobbery. The need for humility to offset one's arrogance comes from one's lack of lucidity.

The wise doesn't need humility, only a fool needs humility from the wise.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Humility isn't a way of being wise or smart, but an eventual way of surviving when one's talents are envied and subject to grudges, just as much as a way to mimic the envied ones out of snobbery. The need for humility to offset one's arrogance comes from one's lack of lucidity.


That's very insightful. I chose _extremely humble _because it sounded so pretentious.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I thought it was a joke. Guess it's not. Still funny though.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I've a lofty cowl of humility.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm a snob, because I don't portray such behaviors. On the "opposite" end of the spectrum, I wouldn't say I'm entirely humble, either. I have a lot of self-confidence, and others may perceive that as arrogance or selfishness.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

probably a 6, i am low key and low maintenance irl


----------



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

The world needs altruism.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I have extensive geek knowledge and I look down on normies.


----------



## Count Raven (Feb 18, 2015)

Not really snobby. However it bothers me when common folk asking to give them my monocle for a closer look, so I have to clean it all over again from their fingerprints.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

I still don't believe that the CEO is any better of a person than the one mopping his/her office after 5:00pm.

The Audi and the dental plan just makes the CEO look better, that's all. :laughing:


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I ask waiters to misspell my name on one of those paper cups so I can complain about it on Facebook.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a semi-snob who came from a family of snobs.

Basically I get internally critical about random crap despite not really having a right to. I'm just used to the notion that such-and-such is stupid, trashy, etc.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm probably an 8.5 or a 9.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I can be both humble and an elitist but if I had to pick one.
As much as I hate to admit it, I'd have to pick elitist.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

A lot of people call me a snob, but I don't think I am one. The fact is, I have standards and I maintain them. The vast majority of standards are pitiful at this point. Service in North America is despicable. Mind you, I spent a lot of time in continental Europe when I was younger and Japan, two places that have very good service. If I am paying for a service, I expect to get my money's worth. If I have a crappy waiter, I'm not giving him twenty percent just because he brought me food. He's more than a food delivery system. He's supposed to be personable and congenial, not a cocky, untrained lout. 

I also have very good taste when it comes to clothing and food and various other things. Quality is my number one concern, and with quality usually comes an above average price tag. Does it make me elitist to have standards? Compared to the disposable lifestyle of many, most likely, yes. I'd rather buy one thing of quality that will last me years versus a quantity of poor quality things that will cost me more in the long run. 

For instance, I just purchased a new mobile phone. It was very expensive, but it will last me a very long time and is top of the line and has everything I want in a mobile along with certain services that I will use. I will be called elite for having it if people recognize what it is. 

The same goes for the vehicle I'm ordering. It will last a very long time and has exception build quality. It is a luxury brand, but I have no intention of replacing it. It should outlive me barring uncertain disaster. 

I will be called a snob for these things, surely, but am I really? That depends upon whom is defining the word, and in a world where the masses define so many things, yes.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you choose the Former rather than the latter, you are not humble because a truly humble person would never admit being humble.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I hate snobs, and am very humble.

Though I find that some people think I am arrogant or the like. I think I make some people feel sort of intimidated, or something(insecure?)


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

ghostshadow said:


> i hate snobs, and am very humble.
> 
> Though i find that some people think i am arrogant or the like. I think i make some people feel sort of intimidated, or something(insecure?)


lol


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I very likely hover somewhere close to 6/10.
I have moments of behavior near either extreme but those are few & far between.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

I am humble and like to protect the innocent.

*tips fedora*


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10. I just pretend to believe in equality because it may protect the better from being trampled by the inferior mob and generally makes social interaction smoother.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

11.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> A lot of people call me a snob, but I don't think I am one.


Which makes you an elitist by ignoring random opinions about you.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I have to assume, I'm a snob :sad:
But I'm getting over it! roud:

I'm about 7/10. I really don't look like a snob, I don't show this side of myself because I know that when I start to say about who's better than another, the people around me are gonna say that it is bad. Ok, this is hypocrite :frustrating:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

7/10
I am somewhat snobby?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> If you choose the Former rather than the latter, you are not humble because a truly humble person would never admit being humble.


And you know all 14 respondents who chose that answer well enough to make a blanket statement like that?

It's not surprising that 'humble' was chosen by so many when the other option is 'elitist.' The vast majority of people fall somewhere in the middle, so the poll would have been better if it was a 1-10 spectrum like the OP talked about before. The way the poll is now, it's just one extreme or another, so most people are going to gravitate to the extreme that isn't as bad a fit. 

Having said that, I would consider myself pretty humble overall, or at least more modest than elitist (on a 1-10 scale, I'd rate myself around a 4, maybe a 5). I'd never consider myself the paragon of humility (because I _can_ be somewhat elitist at times even though I don't outwardly express it), but for me, elitist thoughts are more of an exception than the rule.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

5/10. I'm an averaged human being.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Basically I get internally critical about random crap despite not really having a right to. I'm just used to the notion that such-and-such is stupid, trashy, etc.





ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I'm a semi-snob


Nah, you're just ISFP, the aesthetically aware type who does the most awesome random criticisms. Those horribly dressed people in the street don't have the right to walk outside looking like that, do they? :wink:


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> And you know all 14 respondents who chose that answer well enough to make a blanket statement like that?
> 
> It's not surprising that 'humble' was chosen by so many when the other option is 'elitist.' The vast majority of people fall somewhere in the middle, so the poll would have been better if it was a 1-10 spectrum like the OP talked about before. The way the poll is now, it's just one extreme or another, so most people are going to gravitate to the extreme that isn't as bad a fit.
> 
> Having said that, I would consider myself pretty humble overall, or at least more modest than elitist (on a 1-10 scale, I'd rate myself around a 4, maybe a 5). I'd never consider myself the paragon of humility (because I _can_ be somewhat elitist at times even though I don't outwardly express it), but for me, elitist thoughts are more of an exception than the rule.


Humility by its definition is being Humble. Taking credit for something isn't being humble. So yes I know all 14 participants enough to know that they are not humble by the very definition of humility. So there's that.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

The Lawyer said:


> Nah, you're just ISFP, the aesthetically aware type who does the most awesome random criticisms. Those horribly dressed people in the street don't have the right to walk outside looking like that, do they? :wink:


It's not that they don't be the right - I just wonder how they can do it. For crying out loud, make an effort, people! I'm not that well-dressed myself but at least I don't wear sweats or pajama pants in public.

Little things like that.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

On a scale of 1 to 10, and if 10 means totally snobby, then I am an 1.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Give me my caviar and my mignon filet.









Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> Humility by its definition is being Humble. Taking credit for something isn't being humble. So yes I know all 14 participants enough to know that they are not humble by the very definition of humility. So there's that.


But then you're assuming that just because people take credit for a single attribute they possess, that automatically invalidates _any_ humility they may have. For instance, if I claimed I was knowledgeable in a specific study area, would that invalidate my humility in other areas, or even my humility in general? I don't think that's the case at all.

Humility, like almost everything else, exists on a spectrum. If an individual is so humble that he/she has trouble acknowledging personal strengths, then while that individual is most certainly humble, he/she is also not very self-aware. I definitely believe that you can be humble yet at the same time aware of your strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Well...


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

nevermore said:


> Give me my caviar and my mignon filet.
> 
> View attachment 413698
> 
> ...


Filet mignon. Noob.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> But then you're assuming that just because people take credit for a single attribute they possess, that automatically invalidates _any_ humility they may have. For instance, if I claimed I was knowledgeable in a specific study area, would that invalidate my humility in other areas, or even my humility in general? I don't think that's the case at all.
> 
> Humility, like almost everything else, exists on a spectrum. If an individual is so humble that he/she has trouble acknowledging personal strengths, then while that individual is most certainly humble, he/she is also not very self-aware. I definitely believe that you can be humble yet at the same time aware of your strengths and weaknesses.



What you are describing is called humblebrag. 

Humility and Pride are mutually exclusive. You cannot have any trace of one and possess the other.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> What you are describing is called humblebrag.
> 
> Humility and Pride are mutually exclusive. You cannot have any trace of one and possess the other.


I wouldn't necessarily say that talking about your strengths with others is automatically considered "humblebrag." I think it would depend on your intentions. 

Although humility and pride may be mutually exclusive, I wouldn't consider humility and _confidence_ mutually exclusive, because like I said, varying degrees of humility exist. You can be modest about your strengths yet aware that you have them. However, if you believe that humility = self-unawareness, then under your definition, I couldn't consider myself humble, because I know where my strengths lie.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## butus (Oct 17, 2015)

The word "snob" comes from the abbreviation of the originally Latin phrase which is "sine nobilitas" (without nobility). Can be applied to the peasant which wants to be like it's lord.

For myself, I am a true noble, thanks.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that talking about your strengths with others is automatically considered "humblebrag." I think it would depend on your intentions.
> 
> Although humility and pride may be mutually exclusive, I wouldn't consider humility and _confidence_ mutually exclusive, because like I said, varying degrees of humility exist. You can be modest about your strengths yet aware that you have them. However, if you believe that humility = self-unawareness, then under your definition, I couldn't consider myself humble, because I know where my strengths lie.


I don't consider myself humble, because I am not.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Filet mignon. Noob.


I've been outsnobbed...

:hororr: :hororr: :hororr:

My world is imploding.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

@nevermore Not really. I'm just french, filet mignon is basic food and grammar for me.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

my baseline is probably about a 2, with occasional moments of 7-8 range.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

7/10 on a good day :laughing:...my husband often tells me to get my head out of my ass:laughing:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Like many others already said I can be both. I can be very overly humble and others times an elitist. 

I say my actions usually would be 4/10 (I appear more humble then I am)

Internally tho 7/10

I have often been told by people they thought I was a stuck up bitch when they first met me (because according to them I seem too silent and confident). Then the people get to know me and say I am one of the nicest people they know. (LMAO glad I could fool you, j/k its not about fooling anyone), its simply based on principle when push comes to shove I tend to do right by people-they mistake this as kindness or nice-when really its about integrity/principle and self preservation. As in I make it a point to not generally stoop to other peoples behavior or have an eye for eye mentality, so I end up appearing to people to be kind when its not about kindness at all-its about integrity and principle (so hardly humble). Hey at least I am honest. 

Lol my bestfriend one day wanted to do some ridiculous revenge shit and I was trying to talk her out of stooping that low she said "I am not 'good' or 'kind' or take the high road like you" (I got a good chuckle and explained to her she was silly), "I am not actually more righteous then anyone I just do not allow eye for an eye mentality to manipulate my behavior. Nothing about being righteous its about self preservation and integrity (again hardly humble)-baha it appears I have alot of people fooled that I am just some wishy washy nice person based on action. 

Hey at least I can admit it tho. Most people act 'nice' for self credit. Baha bullshit!

Another thing I thought relevant to this subject...
I was into this guy. He was hurt because I did not return my affections outwardly for him on a dime and validate his vulnerability. Well basically in his hurt he resorted to a few low blows and hurt me deliberate. Later after the fact he came back to say how much he cared for me because out of all the people he has had things blow up with I never pulled an ace and cut him where it really hurt even when he did it to me. He came and said this to me in almost a manner to suggest I passed a test. I explained to him that he mistook my integrity for kindness or weakness, and tho it was nice of him to acknowledge I did not stoop that low he did reveal alot about his own character and I was turned off by it all ultimately. 

See principle is not about conventional morals or righteousness. Its about integrity. Theres alot of people with 'morals' that low blow others often. Theres far greater power and strength in having a foundation and core. Which can be mistaken as kindness. But ultimately is really about a certain level of dignity. "If you do not stand for something you will fall for anything" (Or resort to anything in retaliation). So my philosophy is not about being humble or upholding 'morals' its about maintaining my core and not letting others manipulate it. 

When my ex hubby and I split he went all around gossiping with very one sided stories about my-I let him. I did not resort to the same behavior. 

Yes I sound extremely flamboyantly arrogant describing here but I do not actually speak this outloud in the same manner in RL, but being honest to the question. In regards to mentality behind behavior. 

I will let someone get a blow in if it means maintaining my integrity which can appear as weakness or kindness. Its far from. Its self preservation.

Given y honest answer I would say I weigh on the side of snob, but if you consider I openly acknowledge my attitude it actually could also mean I am less snobby then those in fucken denial about their righteousness or morality crap. All depends on how you look at it really. 

People sure do mistake dignity and integrity as kindness or humbleness in action. quite the contrary just because I let someone get one over on me to evade resorting to their level it should never be mistaken for weakness, humbleness, or kindness. Having a penchant for solidarity is hardly weak.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not pretentious enough to call myself humble, so whatever number that is.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I am sooooooooo humble. Not even slightly elitist. :shocked: wait a second...


----------



## imaphoenix (Sep 11, 2012)

Carpentet810 said:


> What you are describing is called humblebrag.
> 
> *Humility and Pride are mutually exclusive.* You *cannot* have any trace of one and possess the other.


 Bullshit.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

If I'm gonna be honest, I'd say a 7. Not that I consciously have a snob mentality, but rather when I examine how I talk to people, I do realize that often times what I say can be misinterpreted as pretentious and snob-like.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

imaphoenix said:


> Bullshit.


Well that settles it...:crazy:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

imaphoenix said:


> Bullshit.


He's quite right, actually. If it is indeed a binary, both must be present in order to form the dichotomy. Without contrast, they lack meaning.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Like...7 or 8.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure what elitism is exactly. I can have an overall feeling of a person but for the most part it's hard for me to define snobbishness. 

For me:

Im easily satisfied. I grew up poor so as long as I'm eating anything I'm happy. I do have particular concerns of, for example, cleanliness (dishes, lighting, etc.) but they do not result in expectations from other people to satisfy my tastes. 

I give even when I don't have anything to give. I'm not exactly proud of this, because it's honestly naive. But I just think even if I eat nothing for a day because I gave away my money for food to somebody else, that because of the fact they asked for it that they are in a position themselves to care enough to ask. I think eventually I would ask if I got hungry enough so asking is a sign, to me, of need. Because IMO need is relative to the individual, and if someone with more food than me looks needier than I look... Well I go by the look of need rather than the "fair" division of material goods. Idk what kind of emotional happenings are going on in the person's head but I know for a fact that I can go a day without food because I've done it before, so I give... naively. 

I think I'm a lot smarter than many people. Being smart is a lifestyle choice, requiring work to achieve just like anything else. But, I don't use that to divide me from others. It just sort of naturally happens. 

I believe we are all equal in essence, differences being apparent but overall meaningless to define ones value over another, unless the value is logical and not egotistical, in which case I understand certain people should be in certain positions (leaders, soldiers, etc) because of their qualifications. But, being qualified to be in a different position than another is more of a duty than a luxury (or should be). For example, my intellect can and should be used to create things - it's a duty. 

I would rate me anywhere from 1-4, depending on what the numbers are defined to mean. Because like someone else said, "the masses decide." Also I'm moody, so perhaps multiple numbers would represent me better than one, consistent number.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

i'm humble but become snobbish when i lose patience.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Does it make me a snob if I generally consider that no one else has anything useful to contribute to my existence?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Depends on the situation. Ego depletion tends to make me an elitist. I start to block people out and become self-preserving which leads to that sort of attitude.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

No one has ever called me a snob.
As I am human, I'm not perfect.
Probably, somewhere in-between.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Popinjay said:


> Does it make me a snob if I generally consider that no one else has anything useful to contribute to my existence?


You forget that in most cases cogs are required.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I'm a 12 for people I want in my private circle. However low-maintenance. But I voted elitist because I am.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Elitist. Aware enough to know it, honest enough to admit it.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Probably 6 or 7... if 10 is the ultimate snob


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

There's no way to respond to this without coming off as snobbish. Like, if I say "I honestly consider myself humble", It sounds snobbish. If I say I'm snobbish, then we all know I'm snobbish.

My answer is *-*21.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

10. Elitist with fake humble persona to bring people close to me/not hate me.


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

To be honest, I would rank myself at a 9 or 10 on the snobbery scale.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I have a habit of whenever I drink coffee, I raise my pinky finger.
Now this is mainly because I'm used to it getting burned, but I've noticed people still look at me weird. 

Just by _that_ standard alone, I'd say I'm a 15.


----------



## Road666 (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm a 10 out of 10 snob!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Despite being the coolest, most genius, and best looking person in the world, I'm actually very humble.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't like the process of treading on others to get my way, thus being a snob is the last thing on my mind.

Even when the kids are acting out, I dislike being mean, but I can easily become a level 10 snob. It's not too difficult, but it's not something I'd enjoy either. 😒


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Snob - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Going by that, about a 1.5


----------

